# Lineal 10mw - 1w funcionará ?



## tinchovolador (Jun 28, 2009)

esto fu sacado de una pagina para ver si puedo conetarla mi tx de 25 mw es de los digitales comprados 

esto es lo que se explicava : 


 Por la que se comenzará por las partes en la placa de circuito para obtener una idea de la situación. Solder the components to the pads and areas indicated in the layout diagram below. Soldadura de los componentes de las pastillas y las zonas se indica en el diseño de diagrama de abajo. Keep coil, resistor, capacitor, and inductor leads as short as possible and raised about 1/16 to 1/8 inches above the surface of the circuit board. Mantenga la bobina, resistencia, condensador, inductor y conduce lo más breve posible y se crió cerca de 1 / 16 a 1 / 8 pulgadas por encima de la superficie de la placa de circuito. The area surrounding the pads is ground. La zona que rodea las almohadillas es terreno. C1 & C2 are soldered at one end to the ground area as well as the shield braid on the coax cables. C1 y C2 son soldados en un extremo de la superficie, así como el escudo de la trenza de cables coaxiales. Slip the top hat heat sink on Q2 for proper heat dissipation. Deslizar el sombrero de copa sobre el disipador de calor Q2 de la disipación de calor adecuada. 
 With an input level of 10-15mw, tune variable trip capacitors C1-C4 for maximum power - do not exceed 1 watt. Con un nivel de entrada de 10-15mw, ajuste variable de viaje condensadores C1-C4 para la máxima potencia - no superior a 1 vatio. Be sure to have a proper dummy load (50 ohms) or tuned antenna connected to the output, doing otherwise will likely destroy the transmitter. Asegúrese de tener un buen maniquí de carga (50 ohmios) o sintonizar la antena conectada a la salida, hacer lo contrario es probable que destruir el transmisor. 

espero me puedan ayudar qya que consegir lineales de  poca entrada es muy dificil

cualqueir cometnario a las ordens
y si algine lo armo por fabor de dar sus cometarios


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 29, 2009)

Tendria que funcionar, siempre y cuando emita 10mw tu emisor...

Mira este link, te puede servir.

http://www.pokusy.chytrak.cz/schemata/tunecastII.htm

Saludos


----------



## tinchovolador (Jun 29, 2009)

si el emisor es un transmisor de los digitales como el de la foto , lo que quiero es poder sacarle prbecho al pll que trae junto con el codificador estereo , etos aparatos andan muy bien pero solo entregan de 10 a 25 mw  es muy poco , por eso preciso un amplificador de por lo menos 1w para poder exitar a otro mas grande  luego


----------



## tinchovolador (Jul 2, 2009)

alguno me puede hacer mas facil esto! digo porque la traduccion es amla y como hace poco que toy en esto de transmisores no entiendo mucho lo de las bobinas que lleva  y mas eso de bolas de ferrita , aca fui a una casa de componentes electronicos y le pedi eso y me dijieron que no ahi de eso mmmm dije yo aca me parce que meti la pata ..
espero em puedan ayudar graciasesto es lo que se me hace difilllllll:

1 1  4 1/2 turns #18 tinned bus wire, 3/8" dia. 4 1 / 2 vueltas conservas autobús # 18 alambre, 3 / 8 "de diámetro.  L1 L1  
1 1  6 1/2 turns #18 tinned bus wire, 3/8" dia. 6 1 / 2 vueltas conservas autobús # 18 alambre, 3 / 8 "de diámetro.  L2 L2  
2 2  three ferrite beads of #20 bus wire tres bolas de ferrita autobús # 20 alambre  L3, L4 L3, L4  
1 1  6 turns #26 enamel wire through ferrite bead 6 vueltas de alambre esmaltado # 26 a través de bolas de ferrita  L5 L5  
1 1  0.5 uH inductor with ferrite bead on the lead connected to 12 volts 0,5 uH inductor con bolas de ferrita en el cable a 12 voltios  L6 L6
1 1  300 resistor with ferrite bead on the lead connected to 12 volts Resistencia con 300 bolas de ferrita en el cable a 12 voltios  R3 R3


----------



## tinchovolador (Jul 5, 2009)

veo que ahi 85 visitas pero solo 1 se atrevio a potear, bueno 
les paso  a contar que lo hice el lineal pero    no me andubo , por lo que vi la construcion se hace ariva de las pistas , no por el otro lado de la placa , intente cambiar los transisotre de lugar por miedo q que fuece alreves , pero nada   

si algin ve algo rarooo que me diga, porque me esta matando esto de que no ande jeje
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2009)

tinchovolador dijo:
			
		

> veo que ahi 85 visitas pero solo 1 se atrevio a potear, bueno .......



En lugar de agregar nuevos comentarios, edita los que ya has hecho.

Opinar sobre un tema NO es cuestión de "Atreverse".
Es cuestión de conocer sobre el tema.
Tener ganas de opinar y ponerse a escribir.
Tener tiempo de escribir.
Tener deseos de opinar.
Y analizar si la opinión a ser publicada contribuye en algo al tema.


----------



## tinchovolador (Jul 13, 2009)

gente del foro les paso a contar que este circuito no lo puedo  hacer andar , he probado la primera etapa cambiando le el 2n 4401 , por  2n2222 , 2n2369  y brf91a  en ninguna de las ocacione slo pude hacer anadar, claro que la etapa de 1 w se que anda solo que no le da para exitarla pqei que funcione 

con un watimetro echo para rf se lo meti y no me da nada solo los 28 mw del transmisor no me dava nada de ganacia 

lo saque de aca el lineal
www.allcircuits.es.vg/


 si alguien tiene alguno que tire 1 w o menos pero que ronde en los 1o o 30 mw de entrada que avise que preciso uno 

gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 13, 2009)

¿Podrias colocar unas fotos de tu montaje porfavor?


----------



## tinchovolador (Jul 14, 2009)

gracias anthony123 por interesarte en mi proyecto 

en la tarde coloco fotos aclaro que ya lo he desrmado proqeu toy en la construccion de otro muy similar lo unico que de enves de del 2n4401 este otro va con 2n2369 que creoq ue tiene menor entrada , he visto ambos databace pero no cambian mucho , 

le coloco los faltantes y le saca una foto , el pcb hice el que se muestra en la foto de ariba , todo montado sobre las pistas , no como se hace comunmente de un lado el circuito y del otro los componentes 

gracias y por la tarde coloco fotos


----------



## tinchovolador (Jul 14, 2009)

gnete aca eta la foto que no se ve muy bien pero el celu es el celu y tiene poca resolucion , les cuento que me faltan los sigites componentes  la R3  L5 L6 

la r 3 dice : Resistencia con 300 bolas de ferrita en el cable a 12 voltios 
la l5 dice:  6 vueltas de alambre esmaltado # 26 a través de bolas de ferrita
la l6 dice :0,5 uH inductor con bolas de ferrita en el cable a 12 voltios

eso es lo que me falta claro que he intentado hacerla aunque no se como hacerlas pero no he podido hacer que funcione la que me mato es la r3 dice 300 bolas de ferrita en cable de 12v ? no lo entendi si alguien me puede decir gracias

otra cosa cundo hice las bobinas faltantes yo que se poco note que el 2n4427 se calentava un poco bastante


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 14, 2009)

Amigo estas cometiendo un grave error.. basarte en una precaria traduccion de google.!
** La resistencia de 300 ohm lo unico que vas a hacer es agregarle un perla de ferrita 






**Las bobinas L5 y L6 son de "desacoplo" (Se usan para evitar el ruido).. Estan hechas alrededor de una ferrite..
**Debes agregarle un disipador radial al transistor.. bajo esas condiciones estara estropeado en poco tiempo..


----------



## tinchovolador (Jul 15, 2009)

anthony123   

muchisimas gracias por darme una mano la verdad me esta sacando canas , ahora mi pregunta para vos que saves un poquito bastante ams que yo no andaria mejor un 2n2369a los que son metalicos, porque he visto en muchos lineales de baja entrada de vatios que lo usan asi tambien como los bfr91 (que aca no consigo)  


ok entonces meto una resistencia de 300 ohm dentro de una ferita 
 y ago en 2 ferritas como la sque se ven puestas ahi unas bobinas de desacople,
 el disipador lo tengo soloq eu se lo saque para la foto 

lo ago y pruevo luego de tarde cuelgo alguna foto de como quedo


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 15, 2009)

** No.. la resistencia no la vas a meter en una ferrita! En uno de los lados (alambre de la resistencia) es donde la vas a colocar..!


----------



## tinchovolador (Jul 15, 2009)

anthony123

hice como me dijistes
si la perla de ferrita se la coloque en el alambresito de la resistencia, pero nada che todavia le meti el cable coaxial en la salida del 2n4401 y tampoco nada , claro esta que le desolde una para al 2n4427 para no joderlo de usarlo sin antena 

aca fotos 










sera que so podra sacar algo de esoto , digo que me funcione no! 

sino tenog otro que si funciona el temas es que lo tengo quehacer y este otro el de la foto ya lo tengo medio encamindo

este es el otro que tengo que de seguro deve endar  www.translate.google.com/translate?...www.pokusy.chytrak.cz/schemata/tunecastII.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Pues la verdad que no sabria que mas dcirte.. la construccion esta algo precaria y no dudaria que debe haber un corto o un puente por hay de tanto estaño que empleaste.. trata de usar la soldadura en forma de "bola de helado" y reducir el largo de los alambres de los componentes.. ademas creo que las bobinas de desacoplo, a pesar de su tarea de "desacoplar" tambien ayudan o afectan de una u otra forma la impendancia del sistema.. Tngo la ligera sospecha de que todavia sigues armandolas mal  ops:


----------



## tinchovolador (Jul 19, 2009)

gracias anthony123 

te comento que toy en la construcion de otro ya que este no pude con el , por como lo hice y por las bobinas

me gustaria que vieran las fotos para ver que les parece

aclaro que solo voy hacer al parte del lineal de ese transmisor , tengo un conosido que lo hiso y segun el le anda de novelas , pero me gustaria opiniones , capas conoscan otros que me puedan servir para lo que estoy buscando de 10mw hasta 200 mw ya me serviria 

saludos


----------



## exetv (Ago 11, 2009)

hola amigo, te cuento que arme un lineal parecido y no lograba que funcione, entonces serie el vk 200 de la alimentacion (+) con otro choque, lo construi con una resistencia de 330 ohm sobre la cual le bobine 50 vueltas de alambre de 0.35mm, lo puse y andubo, creeria que estaba oscilando, puede ser que te pase lo mismo, la verdad no se pero a mi me andubo de esa manera, suerte y saludos


----------



## tinchovolador (Ago 11, 2009)

voy a probar estoy enla pletan construcion del qu epostea ariba , pero antes voy a probar lo que me dijistes, capas sea eso , je gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 22, 2010)

no recuerdo el sitio web donde realizaban modificaciones a este amplificador. Creo que eran reemplazo de algunos componentes, cortar aca, quitar esto, lo otro... y así...

este amplificador creo que era para el transmisor Ramsey FM10a (con el BA1404, sin pll)


----------



## NINOCHIP (Ene 28, 2010)

Muchachos, con onda les digo: hagan un curso de fotografia


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 30, 2010)

creo que el tx que tinchovolador quiere usar no entrega ni 10 ni 25 mw... creo que su potencia de salida es del orden de los 100nw por lo que no estaría excitando al amplificador... deberías probar el amplificador con algún vco que tenga un poquito más de potencia a la salida... como por ejemplo el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/ Cuando lo armé el wattimetro movía la aguja, no puedo decir que potencia me dió porque no tengo escala por debajo de los 100mw, pero al menos 10mw seguro habían.

Saludo,


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 17, 2010)

holas *es*ta *bu*eno el proyecto, pero revisaste las patillas de los componentes?? yo creo q*ue* no. debe ser por eso q*ue* no anda.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 20, 2010)

estoy en la construòn del lineal de 10 mw y a diferencia al del tinchovolador el mio no es digital.

en la primera etapa le puse un transistor STS9014 y funciana bien la señal aumenta lo comprobe poniendo una antenita en la base del segundo transistor 

en la segunda etapa como el unico transistor de 1w que tenia se me daño (se les partieron los pines ) me toco ponerle el 2N3904 y funcionò aunque se calentava podia notar que la cobertura aumento mas..

el problema fue que le movi la bobina L6 y L5 y no quizo funcionar mas pense que el transistor se habia dañado pero no esta bien. pienso que algun condesador variable esta malo y quiero remplazarlo por uno fijo

mi pregunta es 


cual es el equivalente de los condesadores variables a fijos

cuando pueda subo las imagenes

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 21, 2010)

Como las dos etapas son sintonizadas deberías usar condensadores variables para ajustar el mejor desempeño a tu frecuencia de trabajo. En todo caso, podrías emplear trimers, ajustar la potencia y luego retirar los condensadores, medirlos con un capacimetro (hoy día los multimetros comunes suelen traer esta función) y reemplazarlos con condensadores fijos. Narutalmente no es lo mismo, así pongas un valor cercano o arregles el valor. Incluso con condensadores variables a presion el punto de ajuste suele estar en una 'pendejesima' parte del recorrido.

Eso de que deje de funcionar porque tocaste las bobinas puede deberse a que tenes que volver a darles el valor anterior... no significa que se haya muerto la potencia. pero ojo... a veces puede matar algùn transistor.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 22, 2010)

radio989 elaborò este lineal https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-integrado-bh1415-8567/index2.html 
y dice que le funciono bien, alguien tiene ese circuito, parese lleva mas componente que el que posteo tinchovolado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 29, 2010)

por aca está un poco más claro el asunto de este amplificador:

http://www.mycal.net/old/projects/mpr/800mw.htm

y aca el esquema que hasta ahora no vimos:

http://www.mycal.net/old/projects/mpr/1schnew.gif


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

a esto le metí mucha verdura... por ejemplo, las resistencias nada que ver y los transistores menos... de cualquier manera, digan ustedes... funconará? que tal si lo dejamos como un misterio y nunca lo probamos? jaja si hago tiempo hoy lo pruebo.

Hola, en las fotos del post 14 si ampliamos un poco vemos que muy probablemente hay un corto en la isla donde entra la alimentación.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 31, 2010)

DJ_Glenn, yo lo fabrique pero la idea era ecitarlo con un tx de esos que venden en Mercadolibre ( supuestamente 20 mw de salida ) pero no me funciono y tampoco lo probe con otro tx, 

y lo que dices lo del corto en la imagen del post 14, era de suponerse 

DJ_Glenn, nesecito que me eches una mano quiero utilizar el tx de 20 mw ( el de mercado libre) para oprovechar el pll y el generador de estéreo

aqui el ocilador Ver el archivo adjunto 31183

aqui va el tx controlado por el pll http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/TX200_PLL.jpg


el circuito que va con el BH1417F ya lo fabrique, pero no se como adaptarselo a este TX http://electronics-diy.com/schematics/TX200_PLL.jpg

a ver como le hago para adaptale el pll y el deco stereo a ese tx 

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

El TX-200 de electronics-diy.com lo hice hace algunos años y la verdad no tuve muy buenos resultados. No digo que no funcione, pero a mi el oscilador nunca me anduvo.

Esos tx para el mp3 no tiran 20mw sino 20nw, que serían 0.0002mw... así que no vas a excitar muy facilmente cualquier tr.

Bueno... espero que estas imagenes adjuntas te inspiren.

Saludos,

A proposito dalsur, te funcionó bien el amplificador del primer post? yo tadavía no lo pruebo... y la verdad quedó tan bonito que no me dan ganas de frustrame jaja tal vez es mejor dejarlo así y nunca saber si funciona jaja.


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 31, 2010)

no ami no me funciono talves por que no encontre los trimmer adecuados o como te digo por que solo lo probe con el tx de 20nw
ha y por sierto te quedo bien el circuito le pusistes muchas ganas

tu hicistes esos transmisores con los tx de mp3 si es asi pon los circcuito porfa se ve bien el de la carcasa de pc 

Ver el archivo adjunto 31506
Ver el archivo adjunto 31505

porfa ayudame hacerlo 

postea el circuito del lineal  del tx de 20nw


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 4, 2010)

DJ_Glenn esperando el resultado del lineal ¿te funciono?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 4, 2010)

La verdad ni para atras... probé con algunas modificaciones que me recomendaron y no lo pude hacer funcionar. Así que en mi desesperado intento hice la primera etapa de este que les adjunto y funcionó de lujo (con poca potencia, pero de lujo).

En vez de un 2n4427 le puse un 2n2218A y si no me engaña el instrumento la salida está por debajo de los 100mw. Conectandolo directamente a otra etapa con un MRF238 ya obtuve 10w... así que mañana voy a ver si consigo el MRF227 o alguno parecido para poder sacarle más jogo al MRF238.

En el circuito que les adjunto la primer etapa se alimenta por separado de las dos siguientes porque sobre esa actúan las protecciones. Si hay roe o sobretemperatura corta la alimentación de ese primer tr y por consiguiente los otros dos dejan de entregar potencia.


----------



## marian27 (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo por aqui hasta ahora e construido algunos transmisores colpitts pero nunca he conseguido armar un codor stereo ,asi que me he comprado en transmisor fm stereo Belkin TuneCast y estoy trabajando en este proiecto http://www.translate.google.com/tra...www.pokusy.chytrak.cz/schemata/tunecastII.htm  y en cuanto lo pruebe colgare fotos .


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 5, 2010)

DJ_Glenn, sobre el lineal que lastima te habia quedado bien el montaje, en cuanto el circuito que pusistes se ve algo complejo, no tendras un circuito para un lineal de 1 vatio que no sea el NO tune ya lo he probado pero no me convence de mucho recalienta mucho los tr y tiene mucha armonica en la fm y aveces la señal se bajaba y subia l 

marian27, yo tambien lo queria hacer pero los transistores son dificil de conseguir por estos lados, en ves de eso estoy utilizando un transmisor belkin como deco estereo y el pll 
cuando lo tenga lsito subo las imagenes y diagramas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola, que no te engañe el circuito. Hace algunos años cuando lo vi por primera vez me aterró, pero esta semana me anime a montar la primer etapa y funciona joya... por debajo de 100mw el primer tr pero no da problemas su construccion ni ajuste. ya postearé foto.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 7, 2010)

*DJ_Glenn*, analinzando el circuito en verdad que no es complicado y cuando te refieres a la primera etapa es esta (adjunto imagen ), ¿no es un transmisor? el esquema dice Tx 25 / 40 o es un mini lineal (ver imagen adjunta)

si es un mini lineal, seria tan amable de especificar los componentes (bobinas, condesadores, y resistencias es que la imagen se ve muy oscura )

me decidi a construirlo ya que dices que si te funcionò

saludos


----------



## marian27 (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola Dj_Gleen a mi tambien me interesaria saber mas detalles sobre este lineal que armaste y si le has hecho alguna modificacion al transmisor mp3 para que saque mas potencia. Yo tengo casi acabado el de esta pagina  http://www.translate.google.com/tra...www.pokusy.chytrak.cz/schemata/tunecastII.htm  pero lo unico que me falta son las modificaciones hechas al minitransmisor y un par de ceramicos.Intentare subir fotos con los avances hechos .Gracias.  Perdonen la ortografia porque soy de rumania y no se me da muy bien el castellano.  http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy48/marianbota27/SNC00302.jpg http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy48/marianbota27/SNC00298.jpg


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 8, 2010)

marian27, no creo que DJ_Glenn, halla utilizado un transmisor de mp3, pero dejemos que sea el que nos de especificaciones de este lineal y el TX que utilizo
a un que si uso un Tx de mp3 sera fantastico  en la espera que publique la configuracion de las bobinas y por su puesto imagenes del circuito


----------



## marian27 (Abr 8, 2010)

dalsaur intentare hacer el lineal para el minitransmisor Belkin pero me he atascado en la modificacion del circuito del proprio transmisor porque la traduccion del google y los demas traductores online del checo al español es incompleta y sin esto no podre llevar a cabo el proiecto.A ver si alguien me podra echar un cable para traducir mejor esto  http://www.translate.google.com/tra...www.pokusy.chytrak.cz/schemata/tunecastII.htm  Lo que mas me interesa es "Eliminar el artículo atenuación de salida de RF" Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 8, 2010)

La verdad no he probado personalmente estas cosas, pero las fotos que publiqué son del hecho por un colega y creo que no hace mucha modificacion al transmisor de mp3.

Lo que yo hago son cosas más convencionales. No puedo subir el diagrama del lineal en su tamaño original porque no me lo permite el foro. Espero que se pueda ver desde este enlace:





http://gfc0iq.bay.livefilestore.com...nDHqDR4ZxqauvBPQZBfpqJh/transmisor25watts.jpg

Saludos,


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 8, 2010)

*marian27* , con respecto al transmisor belkin yo tambien tengo uno y la salida de rf la tome del pin 11 tenes que levantalo ò eliminar los componentes conectados a el (claro si el integrado es BH1417 ) con mucha preucacion, 
en mi caso aumento la potencia pero no me funcionò estoy en la respuesta de DJ_Glenn, haver si utilizò el lineal que el posteo para un TX belkin o similar.


saludos


----------



## marian27 (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola pues al final despues de hacerles unas cuantas modificaciones he consequido hacerlo amplificar y es impresionante tiene estabilidad en frecuencia y lo mas importante es stereo .He utilizado un final 2n3553 y saca unos 2W a 13,8V Mi consejo chicos es que con una inversion de menos de 10 euros se puede construir este lineal que va de maravilla .Aqui voy a colgar fotos y ayudar a cualquiera quien quiera hacerlo.Todabia no lo he probado con el dipol puesto ya que no lo tengo puesto el mastil.Lo unico que me ha pasado a mi es que por ir tocando con las manos mientras estaba transmitiendo el minitransmisor se ha vuelto loco el micro controlador de la pantalla y ya no me sale la frecuencia, ahora salen un monton de simbolos y creo que es iremediable pero es lo de menos asi que ojo para que no le pase lo mismo y si gracias dalsaur al final es lo que tuve que hacer para sacarle el rf puse un 4.5pf en la patilla 11.El lunes volvere con mas detalles para quien quiera.Gracias.http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy48/marianbota27/SNC00308.jpg http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy48/marianbota27/SNC00312.jpg






Mas fotos


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 9, 2010)

marian27, felicitaciones me alegra que te haya funcionado y con respecto en los simbolos que salen el la pantalla creo que es causado por las armonicas de el el lineal, lo que debes hacer es poner todo en una caja metalica conectando el GND a la caja y poniendo un separador metalico entre el transmisor y el lineal...

y cuantame mas detalles de la construcion, ( en la primera etapa) que transistores me aconsejas ya que los originales no los encuentro  y especificame mas sobre la construcion de las bobinas...

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 9, 2010)

Felicitaciones! se ve muy bien y se agradece la claridad con que mostras como conectar el coaxil al transmisor.

Saludos,


----------



## clausalan (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola Marian27,

Subo este muy bueno,

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 10mWatt - 8Watt Profline (BFR91&BFR96&2SC1971)/

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2010)

Aca les dejo una foto de la realización práctica del circuito que anteriormente les adjunté. Es para conectarle un modulador de 50mW y entrega 40W. Así se va el miedo a las bobinas... vamos que no es complicado. 

IMPORTANTE: esta foto es de una placa que compré montada, tal cual se ve porque los precios de los transistores y el costo de envío no eran tan convenientes comparados con la placa lista para conectar.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 12, 2010)

si, se ve clara la construcion de las bobinas,estoy en la busqueda de los transistores que por aca no los encuentro.

DJ_Glenn, tienes transmisor fm propio me gustaria ver fotos de el o solo te dedicas a la construcion de TX por encargos ò pedidos.

saludos


----------



## marian27 (Abr 12, 2010)

hola chicos pues despues de dejarlo transmitir casi todo el fin de semana puedo decir que estoy muy contento de su estabilidad y la separacion estereo y como respuesta para dalsaur pues las bobinas en un principio fueron las de esta pagina http://www.translate.google.com/tra...www.pokusy.chytrak.cz/schemata/tunecastII.htm pero luego las he ido modificando y he notado que saca mas potencia igual los trimers que tenian que ser de mas de 47p asi que como no tenia utilize verdes con un 20p en paralelo pero desde un principio funcciono sin problemas .Al final el problema de la pantalla se debia a que al levantar la pantalla de su soporte para mirar debajo de ella ya que tenia algunos transistores escondidos ahy sin darme cuenta rompi el muy fragil cableado de grafito que une la pantalla con la placa asi que como es de pelicula de plastico que se parece al papel albal y los circuitos son de carbon no he encontrado forma de repararlo ya que una parta se ha quedado pegada en la placa pero bueno esto es lo de menos .Ya lo tengo metido en una caja metalica a medida hecha de una lata.He ido probando como final el 2n2219 (sacaba menos potencia) el 2n3668 (mas o menos igual que el 2n3553) los 3 primeros transistores no les he cambiado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2010)

Marian27, lamentable lo de la pantalla, pero te quedó excelente el transmisor. Felicitaciones.

Podrías visitar algún taller dedicado a la reparación de controles remotos de tv. Vienen tintas especiales para estos menesteres. Tintas de grafito y tintas de plata. Comprar una lata sería una locura si no te dedicas a esto, pero quizas se pueda intentar reparar de esa manera. (yo nunca intenté nada parecido).

Dalsur, la verdad nunca hice un transmisor 100% mío. Te adjunto algunas fotos. El del gabinete negro es basicamente un reciclaje... la fuente y el estéreo eran de un transmisor en servicio hace como 20 años. Un usuario de este foro (al menos hace un par de años posteó un mensaje jaja), Ale7400 me fabricó el sintetizador y el lineal. Ya me creo capaz de construirlos yo mismo, pero por una cuestión de disponibilidad de los componentes, la verdad me sale más barato encargar los módulos armados. Este muchacho trabajaba para M31, así que de ahí la similitud... El modulador respeta el mismo VCO, aunque el sintetizador es nuevo... ahora usa un pll más un pic.

Les adjunto también una foto del Easy FM transmitter de Pyra.cz (sólo el oscilador). Y una foto del amplificador que tanto les recomiendo montar (sólo la primer etapa), empleando el mismo pcb del lineal del tema que se trata en principio.


----------



## marian27 (Abr 19, 2010)

hola chicos pues ya lo tengo acabado y metido en una caja de un router wifi que tenia sin utilisar y ahora estoy trabajando en una etapa final con un 2N6080 a ver si saco 5 o 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG].


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2010)

excelente!!! se ve muy bien... y se ve tan bien que nos preguntamos... a qué se debe tanta luz?


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 19, 2010)

@marian27, si le vas a poner mas potencia deverias montarlo en una caja metalicamas grande, para que se vea mas profesional el trabajo y con respecto al bobillo ¿por que no le pones led traslucidos ? pero igual te quedo bien el trabajo. estamos en seguimiento a las mejoras que le hagas.

saludos


----------



## marian27 (Abr 20, 2010)

si chicos teneis razon con mas potencia necesitaria una caja mas grande pero yo me lo quiero plantear en dos etapas distintas esto se va a quedar asi 1 o 2W mas o menos y luego voy a hacer un lineal de unos 10W aparte en su caja metalica y todo para poder utilizarlo con otros tx .Tambien estoy trabajando en un dipol que creo que esta semanalo voy a probar.La luz que se ve es la lamparita de la salida rf por un lado y por el otro es una bombilla del ampermetro de aguja que le e puesto para ver el consumo segun voy bajando la frequencia y si la voy a cambiar por un par de leds porque es demasiado fuerte.Dj_Gleen creo que voy a construir el lineal que tienes puesto mas arriba pero seria para meterle 1W tu crez que con el prefinal C1973 y el final 2N6081 sera bastante para sacar 10W ? Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2010)

La verdad no sabría decirte. En una rápida vista al 2n6081 es fácil asumir que sí. Yo tengo una duda bastante parecida.

Tengo estos tres transistores: 2n2218a, mrf237 y mrf238. Creen que con esa misma configuración funcionará sin problemas o habrá que modificar bobinas y valores de condensadores?


----------



## marian27 (Abr 22, 2010)

hola chicos pues al final voy a hacer un amplificador para el minitransmisor fm belkin que va a sacar entre unos 30 y 40W con estos transistores en esta orden BFR91(10MmW) BFR91(50mW) BFR96(200mW) 2N3553(1-1,5W) 2SC1970(4-5W) 2N6081(30-40W) Consumo total unos 8-9A. Todabia me faltan reemplazar algunas bobinas pero es este mas o menos.


----------



## marian27 (Abr 22, 2010)

y al final consegui poner el dipol pero el problema es la altura porque vivo en una casa baja y como mucho la he podido levantar a unos 6 metros del nivel del suelo y esto teniendo en cuenta que vivo en un valle y llega a mas de 1 Km pero a unos 600 m ya se pierde la señal estereo asi que pienso que esta bastante bien no? teniendo en cuenta que el corazon del transmisor es un miniTX pero con el la que estoy trabajando ahora espero cubrir por lo menos unos 10 Km (toda la ciudad) serian 30W mas o menos .


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 22, 2010)

¿que tiene que ver la altura de tu casa con la antena? usa un mastil para levantarla a mas altura y asi no desperdiciaras potencia.
yo creo que para cubrir 10 km no necesitas 30 watts quizas con 4 o 6 watts;
 he notado que por cada watt se cubre un km depediendo de la geografia y los obstaculos pero igual si lo quieres hacer de 30 w ya serias mas de 10 km, tambien influye mucho la antena + roe + altura, 
serias tan amable de poner las foto del dipolo que estas usando.

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola, recuerdan la foto del tx que les mostré? bueno, ese está en servicio en Punta Alta (Buenos Aires, Argentina). La fuente de alimentación no puede sustentar los 40w del amplificador así que bajé la potencia a 20w. Con cable RG58 y una slimjim con roe 1,2 a 13 metros de altura cubre 20km. Imagino que más si no fuera porque está entre dos emisoras que salen con mucha potencia.

En principio quería poner un dipolo abierto. Incluso ya lo tenía listo para instalar, pero esto de bajar la potencia y además el cable tan delgado me hizo considerar lo de la slim, así que modifiqué una que tenía por ahí y problema resuelto.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 22, 2010)

DJ_Glenn, sobre la antena que usastes fue una slimjim, cual fue la modificaciones que le hicistes, estoy pensando usar una que tengo por hay...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2010)

Las modificaciones que le hice en realidad no fueron la gran cosa... solo la recorté y la hice telescópica. Así se puede usar entre 87 y 108 mhz.

Primero partí en dos y dejé el tramo de 1/2 onda para 108mhz y el de 104 también. Luego con un caño de un diametro un poquito mayor uní primero las dos partes sujetandolas con abrazaderas como las que se usan en las mangueras de los coches. Con dos caños más completé para que del otro lado quede 1/2 onda y en el tramo inferior 1/4 onda menos 1 pulgada, que sería la abertura.

Para comprobar que todo salió bien mido de punta a punta la antena y tiene que dar: 1/2 onda + 1/4 onda, o más facíl media onda más su mitad o media onda por un vez y media.

Por ejemplo: (142.5/99.7) * 1.5 = 2144 mm

Recordar entonces: el tramo inferior tiene que quedar de 1/4 de onda (menos la abertura de 1") y el tramo superior de 1/2 onda. Entonces al medir estas tres partes deberiamos tener:

(ejemplo para 99.7 mhz)
tramo inferior = 715 mm
tramo superior = 1423 mm
tramo inferior + tramo superior = 2144 mm

Una vez que las medidas estan bien, a ajustar la roe que es bastante sencillo en esta antena!

Ojo, es menos complicado hacer la antena para una unica frecuencia que hacerla telescópica. De cualquier manera, la comprobación es siempre la misma.


----------



## herx_goth (Abr 25, 2010)

hola mirian27 
buen proyecto, quisiera contruirlo  , pero no encuentro el mini transmisor ...
cual es su costo en españa? 

gracias ...


----------



## marian27 (Abr 26, 2010)

hola herx_goth pues depende alrededor de 12 euros pero yo lo consigo en ebay por 6 euros no es el belkin pero lleva el mismo circuito integrado dentro por 6 euros enviado desde hong kong y es para recojerlo  en tu oficina de correos.    Al final hice un lineal de 20W el problema es que pasa una cosa que no la entiendo al ajustarlo con una bombilla de 23W de coche va de maravilla con unos 3A de consumo pero a la hora de ponerle el dipol abierto que tengo hecho baja el consumo a menos de 1A y claro tambien la potencia ,quisiera saber si a alguien le ha pasdo alguna vez algo asi ?y porque puede ser ?.el transistor final es un 2N6081 y en la salida no tiene ningun filtro pasabanda osea que desde colector va una bobina ,un trimer 10 60  ,otro trimer 10 60 a la masa otra bobina y un ceramico de 100 pF y la antena, bamos que es el tipico lineal y me pasa esto. He intentado ajustarlo de varias formas con la antena puesta y no consigo hacerlo que consume mas ,estoy pensando que quisas la antena que es un dipol abierto de 71 cm de aluminio por 2 con 2cm de separacion y 10m de cable RG 58 de bajada sea el problema y por esto no consume mas porque se que una antena bien ajustada tambien consuma.Vosotros que me aconsejais?.Gracias.        Aaa  y haciendo pruebas con el lineal no llegaba a mas de 4---5 Km lo que claro que no es normal .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 26, 2010)

Hola, está muy bien que controles el consumo del tx mientras lo ajustas. Pero deberías olvidarte del método de la lampara. Mejor conseguite un wattimetro/roímetro. Lo más probable es que tengas roe. Ya con tu potencia no podes usar un dipolo hecho a ojo.

Con un dipolo bien ajustado deberías sacarle buen provecho a ese tx. Revisa https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/#post54094

Eso de la distancia no es absoluto. Con 20w podes cubrir más de 20km como también puede que no llegues ni a 500 metros.

Cierto es que con una antena la potencia baja (con una carga con roe 1:1 la potencia baja a la mitad que midiendo en vacio). Con un roímetro de doble instrumento se pueden ver las cosas locas que pasan mientras se ajusta una antena. Por ahí tenemos roe baja, pero se cae la potencia... por ahí tenemos roe alta, pero la potencia también se cae, etc. Con un poquito de práctica, el ajuste sólo lleva entre algunos segundos y algunos minutos dependiendo de las ganas de cada uno.

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 2, 2010)

Hola, muy bueno el plano de la antena. Adjunto fotos de una que hice muy parecida.

pd: te faltó el wattimetro.


----------



## dalsaur (May 2, 2010)

aprobecho que estan hablando de antena para hacer la siguiente pregunta, 
he leido  que las antenas para transmisor fm deben tener una ganacia de 50 homios,

mi pregunta es: se debe poner un tester  en lectura de homios al final del cable coaxial ( el que va conectado al transmisor ) y este debe marcar 50 homios ??????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 2, 2010)

no es posible medir la impedancia de una antena con un tester. la impedancia está relacionada con la relación de ondas estacionarias. relación 1:1 = 50 ohmios.


----------



## herx_goth (May 4, 2010)

marian27 dijo:


> . Al final hice un lineal de 20W el problema es que pasa una cosa que no la entiendo al ajustarlo con una bombilla de 23W de coche va de maravilla con unos 3A de consumo pero a la hora de ponerle el dipol abierto que tengo hecho baja el consumo a menos de 1A y claro tambien la potencia ,quisiera saber si a alguien le ha pasdo alguna vez algo asi ?y porque puede ser ?.el transistor final es un 2N6081 y en la salida no tiene ningun filtro pasabanda osea que desde colector va una bobina ,un trimer 10 60 ,otro trimer 10 60 a la masa otra bobina y un ceramico de 100 pF y la antena, bamos que es el tipico lineal y me pasa esto. He intentado ajustarlo de varias formas con la antena puesta y no consigo hacerlo que consume mas ,estoy pensando que quisas la antena que es un dipol abierto de 71 cm de aluminio por 2 con 2cm de separacion y 10m de cable RG 58 de bajada sea el problema y por esto no consume mas porque se que una antena bien ajustada tambien consuma.Vosotros que me aconsejais?.Gracias. Aaa y haciendo pruebas con el lineal no llegaba a mas de 4---5 Km lo que claro que no es normal .



hola...MARIAN27

No se que paso con el post que hice ...desaparecio... la unica razon que se me ocurre es que puse mi e mail ( no lei las reglas del foro)

Ai presentaba el plano de una antena gamma match, ademas trataba de ayudar a 

MARIAN27.

bueno lo volvere a explicar...

lo que puede estar pasando es que la lampara con la que pruevas la potencia de tu tx no tenga  50ohm de impedancia propios de una antena,( para que un antena tenga un REO minimo  nescesita tener 50 ohm de impedancia ),   al conectar tu lampara como carga, esta causa un ROE elevado y aumenta el consumo de tu Tansistor final el 2n6081, cuando conectas  tu antena esta se proxima los 50 ohm requeridos, el ROE baja y el consumo de corriente  tambien  ...

espero te ayude...

MARIAN 27 revisa tus mensajes privados, espero me puedas embiar el mini tx que presentas en tu proyecto ...... me apetece muco hacerlo.... 


			
				Normas de Participación dijo:
			
		

> *2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*.
> 
> 
> Consideralo una advertencia.



dejo los plano de una antena gamma match        de facil ajuste de ROE ..... yo uso esa .....


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> El plano no está.



saludos a todos .....


----------



## herx_goth (May 9, 2010)

bueno lo siento....


----------



## joakiy (May 20, 2010)

Con la experiencia del amigo Marian24, me he animado a destripar un transmisor para mp3 que compré en la tienda de los chinos que hay en la esquina.

Este transmisor está basado en el circuito integrado KT0803K, con lo que tan solo hay que sacar la señal RF de la patilla 16 del integrado.

Como amplificador he usado un kit de una emisora de 1W de Nueva Electrónica, que he podido reparar gracias a *tinchovolador* que me pasó la revista (tenía unas cuantas resistencias quemadas y no se les veía el valor).

La experiencia es más que satisfactoria, la potencia según el watímetro es de 2W.

Os adjunto unas fotillos, malas porque están hechas con el teléfono, pero se pueden ver perfectamente.

Os adjunto un vídeo del Youtube: para ser un poco más friki os he grabado en vídeo una prueba de la transmisión de radio (captada en casa de un amigo, más o menos a unos 300 metros en línea recta) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id7xohqG6wk

Los blindajes están hechos con trozos de latas de refresco, así que es una emisora con patrocinador


----------



## GustyArte (May 20, 2010)

@joakiy si no veo mal, tenes un serio problema en antena, la roe esta altisima, esa potencia no es real, que antena estas usando?

Medilo con una carga fantasma


----------



## joakiy (May 21, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> @joakiy si no veo mal, tenes un serio problema en antena, la roe esta altisima, esa potencia no es real, que antena estas usando?
> 
> Medilo con una carga fantasma



No te preocupes, la roe está alta porque tenía la antena dipolo en el suelo, pero fueron solo pruebas, cuando saco el dipolo por la ventana no pasa de 1:5


----------



## marian27 (Jun 10, 2010)

hola joakiy me alegro que te ha salido bien el proiecto pero tengo unas preguntas primera seria :Que tipo de antena as utilisado y hasta donde se te ha escuchado .En mi caso con 1w y un dipol abierto a 6m del suelo he llegado a mas de 2Km y puedo decir que 1 km perfectamente estereo y luego empezaba a perderse la señal y recientamente compre dos transmisores uno de 7w y otro de 5w y lo raro es que al probarlas no note mucha diferencia alomejor un 20% mas de fuerza de señal y casi nada de cobertura de mas y los transmisores no estan echos en casa asi que vienen con sus filtros basabanda con su codificador y todo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 10, 2010)

Se ve bien ese transmisor. Bueno, como notaste la distancia no depende solo de la potencia. Depende también de la altura que le des a la antena, las características de ésta, la atenuación del cable, etc. Probá duplicar tu altura y seguro ya vas a notar una buena diferencia.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

marian27 dijo:


> hola joakiy me alegro que te ha salido bien el proiecto pero tengo unas preguntas primera seria :Que tipo de antena as utilisado y hasta donde se te ha escuchado .En mi caso con 1w y un dipol abierto a 6m del suelo he llegado a mas de 2Km y puedo decir que 1 km perfectamente estereo y luego empezaba a perderse la señal y recientamente compre dos transmisores uno de 7w y otro de 5w y lo raro es que al probarlas no note mucha diferencia alomejor un 20% mas de fuerza de señal y casi nada de cobertura de mas y los transmisores no estan echos en casa asi que vienen con sus filtros basabanda con su codificador y todo.



marian27, un dipolo normal enganchado al armario de la ropa que tenemos en el cuarto de los trastos (lamentablemente el edificio donde vivo es tan nuevo que nadie quiere que se pongan cosas en la fachada ni en la azotea). El alcance, sorprendentemente, es de casi 800 metros.

PD: La roe la ajusto abriendo y cerrando la puerta del armario, no es broma.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 17, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El TX-200 de electronics-diy.com lo hice hace algunos años y la verdad no tuve muy buenos resultados. No digo que no funcione, pero a mi el oscilador nunca me anduvo.
> 
> Esos tx para el mp3 no tiran 20mw sino 20nw, que serían 0.0002mw... así que no vas a excitar muy facilmente cualquier tr.
> 
> ...



El transmisor TX200 que armaste de mas que no lo hiciste bien, pero a mi me dio resultados mas que sorprendentes, a 12V me dio un alcance de unos 2km en vista directa y 300m con obstáculos, pruebas hechas con una antena dipolo de 1/2 onda y cable de 75ohm, lo que me da una idea de la potencia que daba (alrededor de los 200mW anunciados) y esa potencia perfectamente podria excitar el transmisor que muestran. el unico problema que hay es que el Q2 de salida del tx se calienta ''plancha'' y he tenido que solucionar el problema poniendo un radiador circular casero con una lata. que les parece? animense a armar ese tx200 ya que si funciona, háganlo con el metodo manhattan ya que le va super bien para este propósito.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 17, 2010)

ok... vamos a darle otra oportunidad... ahora que lo miro de nuevo recuerdo haber realizado el oscilador... pero quitando C8 y reemplazando C6 por un trimer verde y la bobina fija... hasta ahí funcionaba, pero cuando le quise agregar el amplificador por ahí dejaba de transmitir y se ponía como pipa el transistor final...

che, como es de estable el oscilador así como se propone?

saludos


----------



## Imzas (Ago 2, 2010)

ese ultimo transmisor es muy lindo, lastima que tiene mala estabilidad y los bfr36 no los encontre nunca :s.



tinchovolador dijo:


> gracias anthony123
> 
> te comento que toy en la construcion de otro ya que este no pude con el , por como lo hice y por las bobinas
> 
> ...


a este me referia, besus


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 2, 2010)

juaz! me quiero hacer electrónico!... y quizas hasta ciudadano chileno


----------



## bajacthebest (Ago 28, 2010)

donde puedo conseguir el pcb del amplicador lineal, te lo agradeceria mucho que sea de 25W!! Gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 7, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ok... vamos a darle otra oportunidad... ahora que lo miro de nuevo recuerdo haber realizado el oscilador... pero quitando C8 y reemplazando C6 por un trimer verde y la bobina fija... hasta ahí funcionaba, pero cuando le quise agregar el amplificador por ahí dejaba de transmitir y se ponía como pipa el transistor final...
> 
> che, como es de estable el oscilador así como se propone?
> 
> saludos



yo lo hice funcionar quitandole el C8, o sea funciona, pero el la estabilidad y el alcance empeoran monton. para sintonizar el cto, solo comprimia o dilataba la bobina de aire. 

hablando del ampli, yo hice todo de una, con el metodo manhattan, pero con islas de pcb. el transistor final se calienta mas *QU*e  pero si amplifica bien. el problema de tu tx es el acople que hay entre la salida del oscilador al ampli, yo respete todos (casi) los valores de los capacitores ceramicos, sobre todo el de acople que es de 2pF.

En cuanto a estabilidad, todo bien hasta 5V, pero demosle a 9 o 12. es cosa seria el ''drift'' de frecuencia y molesta estar retocando la frecuencia. para capear un poco el problema, un buen ventilador de pc sobre el pc y problema casi solucionado.


----------



## maverick2500 (Ene 3, 2011)

marian27 dijo:


> hola chicos pues al final voy a hacer un amplificador para el minitransmisor fm belkin que va a sacar entre unos 30 y 40W con estos transistores en esta orden BFR91(10MmW) BFR91(50mW) BFR96(200mW) 2N3553(1-1,5W) 2SC1970(4-5W) 2N6081(30-40W) Consumo total unos 8-9A. Todabia me faltan reemplazar algunas bobinas pero es este mas o menos.








Hola marian27, e leido sobre tu amplificador lineal y queria saber si me podrias pasar el pcb del lineal, la lista de componentes y el esquema de la distribucion de los componentes.
estoy tratando de hacer una radio comunitaria para un pueblo alejado, al cual no llega señal de radio, y de esta amnera puedan utilizarla para mantenerse informados.
te dejo mi mail.
*DEBO LEER LAS NORMAS*

te agradeseria infinitamente cualquier colaboracion


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 14, 2011)

marian27 dijo:


> Hola pues al final despues de hacerles unas cuantas modificaciones he consequido hacerlo amplificar y es impresionante tiene estabilidad en frecuencia y lo mas importante es stereo .He utilizado un final 2n3553 y saca unos 2W a 13,8V Mi consejo chicos es que con una inversion de menos de 10 euros se puede construir este lineal que va de maravilla .Aqui voy a colgar fotos y ayudar a cualquiera quien quiera hacerlo.Todabia no lo he probado con el dipol puesto ya que no lo tengo puesto el mastil.Lo unico que me ha pasado a mi es que por ir tocando con las manos mientras estaba transmitiendo el minitransmisor se ha vuelto loco el micro controlador de la pantalla y ya no me sale la frecuencia, ahora salen un monton de simbolos y creo que es iremediable pero es lo de menos asi que ojo para que no le pase lo mismo y si gracias dalsaur al final es lo que tuve que hacer para sacarle el rf puse un 4.5pf en la patilla 11.El lunes volvere con mas detalles para quien quiera.Gracias.http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy48/marianbota27/SNC00308.jpg http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy48/marianbota27/SNC00312.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad, está muy prolijo y las fotos muestran detalles importantes como la conexion del coaxil en la salida del integrado mediante el capacitor de 4p7.
Lo que me intriga es ¿cómo logras que el aparatito (el transmisorcito) vuelva a su frecuencia cuando le desconectas la alimentacion??? , pregunto porque yo tenía uno de esos y cada vez que le sacas las baterías se borra la frecuencia y tenes que volver a setearla mediante los pulsadores que trae en el frente.


----------



## marian27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola pues al final abandone el proyecto del lineal de 40W por falta de componentes ya que no encuentro trimers que aguanten a mas de 20...30W practicamente se funden asi que despues de muchos intentos ya lo abandone pero sigo teniendo el de 1W y va perfectamente .Actualmente esta metido en una caja apantallada de disco duro con su fuente de 12V .Un saludo.


----------



## macross1985 (Feb 14, 2011)

marian27 dijo:


> Hola pues al final abandone el proyecto del lineal de 40W por falta de componentes ya que no encuentro trimers que aguanten a mas de 20...30W practicamente se funden asi que despues de muchos intentos ya lo abandone pero sigo teniendo el de 1W y va perfectamente .Actualmente esta metido en una caja apantallada de disco duro con su fuente de 12V .Un saludo.



Pero, con respecto al sintetizador, ese pequeño transmisor para iPod y mp3 que desarmaste, cómo logras que se quede en su frecuencia cuando le desconectas alimentacion? el que yo utilizo si le quitas alimentacion o baterías se borra la frecuencia y hay que volver a setearla.


----------



## marian27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Pues simplemente este Belkin no se resetea cada vez que le quitas la alimentacion mantiene la ultima frecuencia.Voy a subir algunas fotos con el lineal de 40W que abandone y con el de 1W que mas me gusta.


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 14, 2011)

@marian27, vaya que progreso con ese belkin, lo tenes funcionando?


----------



## marian27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Si además de que tiene muy buena separación estéreo y para probar he comprado dos transmisores de 5 y 6W y casi no he notado diferencia en alcance quizás un poco mas de intensidad de la señal pero muy poca diferencia así que si le estoy utilizando a menudo para cubrir 1Km a la redonda mas o menos.Animo si lo quiereis construir que no os vais a arrepentir .


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 14, 2011)

marian27 dijo:


> .Animo si lo quiereis construir que no os vais a arrepentir .



si, ando en esas pero con un transmisor basado en el circuito integrado kt0803k y como mini lineales le voy a poner 3 transistores bf199


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Feb 25, 2011)

si me consta que dalsaur esta en eso es mas creo que ya tiene elmini lineal listo o no?


----------



## dalsaur (Feb 27, 2011)

elihu tovar junior 1985 dijo:


> si me consta que dalsaur esta en eso es mas creo que ya tiene elmini lineal listo o no?



hola amigo elihu, si ya tengo el circuito listo y apesar que no lo he provado con los bf199, parece que funciona con 2n2222, pero como es bien sabido es mejor usar los bf199 por que esta hechos par señales pequeñas ( debiles) de RF.  saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 28, 2011)

del transmisorcito del mp3 a un 2n2222 ya hay incremento en la potencia? o no lo mueve? estoy algo perdido en este tema... podrá ser un circuito para orientarme?


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 1, 2011)

saludos DJ_Glenn, tiempo sin verte por estos lados, mira el lineal que use fue este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tx-vieta-vfm-1000-lineal-25-mw-funciona-39044/
y sobre los 2N2222, te cuento que la potencia incrementa pero no tanto para exitar otro 2n2222, y la verdad por falta de tiempo no lo he calibrado bien, estoy casi seguro que los resultados con los 2n2222, no seran los mejores, por eso voy usar los bf199


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 2, 2011)

es cierto que por ahi no participo tanto como antes, pero sigo recorriendo el foro. Está bueno el tema que me mencionas. Hay que probar!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 27, 2011)

No hay actividad... que les parece usar un par de BFR91 y un hibrido BGY33 para tener 22W de salida con ese cosito?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 27, 2011)

bfr91... de esos tengo algunos que compré por error... del otro ni noticias por aca. Que propones al menos con el primer tr?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 27, 2011)

mira, un ampli de 400mW... que te parece.  






tendrias que sacarle el oscilador y conectar el tx de Ipod






Estes es el BGY33, se ve mucho y andan muchos esquemas en internet, y ademas estan disponibles en ebay

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 28, 2011)

Decis de conectar a partir de C11? En la web del autor dice que T2 debe ser BFR91 pero que también puede ser BFR96 y el T2 es BFR96. Pueden estos dos ser BFR91?


----------



## dalsaur (Mar 28, 2011)

DJ_Glenn, el bfr91 te sirve y recuerda que posteaste un esquema para un mini lineal basado en ese transsitor. recuerdas que ha marian27, le funciona muy bien, revisa todo el hilo de este tema. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 31504


yo ando en la construcion de un circuito similar basados en los transistores mpsh24 y mpsh10 a un que los originale son bf199, apenas lo tenga listos lo subo al foro.

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 28, 2011)

es cierto. pasa que todavía no me puse manos a la obra con este asunto. por eso estoy medio despelotado entre tantos amplificadorcitos. pero por lo que he visto ahsta ahora no debe ser del todo complicado amplificar un bichito de esos. habrá que llevarlo a la práctica nomás.


----------



## NINOCHIP (Abr 14, 2011)

¿Entrada 10 mW con una salida de 1 Watt?Hola, la verdad que no quiero ser un aguafiestas pero hasta donde se, en radiofrecuencia solo se puede amplificar por etapa no más de 10 veces la potencia RF de “entrada”.Si la lámpara “testigo” enciende con una luminosidad de 1 Watt no quiere decir que ese Watt sea 100% RADIOfrecuencia.Si nos fijamos en la data de los transistores RF podemos ver esa info. Pueden amplifican la beta hasta centenares de veces pero la potencia RF se limita a amplificar no más de 10 veces.


----------



## macross1985 (Abr 14, 2011)

NINOCHIP dijo:


> ¿Entrada 10 mW con una salida de 1 Watt?
Hola, la verdad que no quiero ser un aguafiestas pero hasta donde se, en radiofrecuencia solo se puede amplificar por etapa no más de 10 veces la potencia RF de “entrada”. Si la lámpara “testigo” enciende con una luminosidad de 1 Watt no quiere decir que ese Watt sea 100% RADIOfrecuencia.
> Si nos fijamos en la data de los transistores RF podemos ver esa info. Pueden amplifican la beta hasta centenares de veces pero la potencia RF se limita a amplificar no más de 10 veces.



Cómo explicas entonces que el MRF151  alimentado con 50VCC y con un consumo de 3.5A entrega 150W reales con tan solo 3W de excitación?

Lo mismo el MRF151G que entrega 300W y se excita con 6 o 7W.

De todos modos sería bueno que para medir ese "1W" de potencia se utilizara un Watímetro de precisión para esa frecuencia y así determinar la potencia real de salida. Ojo que el watímtro mide la frecuencia fundamental pero tambien suma la potencia de los armónicos.

Un abrazo!


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 14, 2011)

macross1985 dijo:


> Ojo que el watímtro mide la frecuencia fundamental pero tambien suma la potencia de los armónicos.



vaya, ya me habia olvidado de ello ,
 amigos les cuento que realice un mini lineal para unos de estos transmisores cubre 1 km pero tengo una duda aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/cambiar-varicap-vco-54868/


----------



## NINOCHIP (Abr 19, 2011)

macross1985 dijo:


> Cómo explicas entonces que el MRF151 alimentado con 50VCC y con un consumo de 3.5A entrega 150W reales con tan solo 3W de excitación?
> 
> Lo mismo el MRF151G que entrega 300W y se excita con 6 o 7W.
> 
> ...


 


Hola macross, segun el data ( http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/MRF151.pdf ) la eficiencia es del 40 % es decir que con 3 Watt de entrada a la salida tendremos en el mejor de los casos 150 Watt menos 60 % = 60 Watt.
A esto hay que agregar que esa potencia (60 Watt) se conseguira a la salida, sin contar las perdidas del cableado a la antena y demas.
Sigo sosteniendo que en RF por etapa no se puede amplificar mas alla de 10 veces la potencia de entrada.


----------



## macross1985 (Abr 19, 2011)

NINOCHIP dijo:


> Hola macross, segun el data ( http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/MRF151.pdf ) la eficiencia es del 40 % es decir que con 3 Watt de entrada a la salida tendremos en el mejor de los casos 150 Watt menos 60 % = 60 Watt.
> A esto hay que agregar que esa potencia (60 Watt) se conseguira a la salida, sin contar las perdidas del cableado a la antena y demas.
> Sigo sosteniendo que en RF por etapa no se puede amplificar mas alla de 10 veces la potencia de entrada.



Estimado NINOCHIP los 150W de salida del MRF151 son reales, llevo 15 años trabajando con estos transistores, el 60% de eficiencia significa que consume 250W de los cuales solo el 60% es potencia de salida, los otros 100W se convierten en temperatura (calor).
Conclusión: Entrega 150W con 3 o 4W de entrada

Saludos cordiales


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 19, 2011)

10 veces la rf de entrada serán en transistores bipolares comunes con 10dB de ganancia. a eso se debe la fama de los mosfet ante los transistores bipolares, que pueden llegar a tener hasta 18dB de ganancia. en clase AB puede ser aun mas.
todo esto sabiendo que la salida de radiofrecuencia esta totalmente bien desacoplada de la DC


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2011)

que tiene que ver que la salida de rf esté desacoplada de la dc??? o como sería eso... normalmente te encontras con un condensador (o unos condensadores) a la salida... así que es poco probable que haya DC, por cualquier razón... (si la hay algo no está bien)... ahora, aunque haya DC... el wattimetro deberá marcar la potencia de rf ya que funciona tomando la energía de un campo cercano, sin ningún contacto. Ahora, si medis la potencia usando un voltímetro con un diodo en serie conectado directamente a la salida del transmisor... bueno... ahi si que te marca todo lo que encuentra.


----------



## macross1985 (Abr 20, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> que tiene que ver que la salida de rf esté desacoplada de la dc??? o como sería eso... normalmente te encontras con un condensador (o unos condensadores) a la salida... así que es poco probable que haya DC, por cualquier razón... (si la hay algo no está bien)... ahora, aunque haya DC... el wattimetro deberá marcar la potencia de rf ya que funciona tomando la energía de un campo cercano, sin ningún contacto. Ahora, si medis la potencia usando un voltímetro con un diodo en serie conectado directamente a la salida del transmisor... bueno... ahi si que te marca todo lo que encuentra.



Hola colega Bahiense coincido con lo que decís, si existe continua en la salida el ampli está mal diseñado o se pinchó un trimer y se convirtió en resistor, cosa muy común en equipos muy "manoseados", por el propio desgaste, los trimer suelen perforar la mica, aveces, en alta potencia, la propia RF es la que puede pinchar un trimer y así tenes VCC en la salida. Pero si todo está "como Dios manda" no debería observarse esa VCC en la señal de RF.

Dato: El Wattímetro SWR-14 de Pyramid, es muuuy bueno para FM y económico, pero la señal a medir la toma mediante un capacitor ceramico de 1.8 pF conectado al vivo del PL259 de entrada, pero como es capacitor y de muy baja capacidad, permite medicion correcta sin dejar pasar VCC (si la hubiese). No funciona como el 90% de los wattimetros que toman señal por induccion en una pista paralela a la que conduce la señal.
Otra curiosidad es que hace poco me prestaron un wattimetro Revex que mide hasta 200W en FM y para mi sorpresa entre centro y masa de los conectores de entrada y salida, midiendo con el ohmetro, se lee "0" ohms = cortocircuito electrico. Sin embargo para la RF no parece ser un "corto" (aunque sí atenúa la señal, se nota en la transmision). Adentro tiene un balún hecho con anillo de ferrite y alambre de cobre.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola Macross1985, al parecer hay diferentes modelos del SWR-14 de Pyramid. Yo tengo el de doble instrumento. Este que tengo funciona como el 90% de los wattimetros, tomando la señal por inducción. Te adjunto una foto para que veas el dibujo de las pistas y obseves que "el conejo no está". Hasta ahora me ha resultado muy buen equipo, incluso comparé mediciones junto a un Bird 43 no creo que tenga mucho que envidiarle... más, a diferencia del bird no se necesitan tapones para cada rango de potencia y frecuencia. Como wattimetro no va más allá de los 100w, aunque con paciencia se puede hacer una gráfica acorde para una nueva escala dada simplemente por una resistencia. Pero para medir estacionarias le he metido hasta 300w y todo ok. Como medidor de campo... bueno... que se yo... no ne tenido lectura a más de alugunos centímetros.


----------



## macross1985 (Abr 20, 2011)

DJ_GLENN:  Es exactamente igual al mio, salvo que los diodos en tu caso parecen ser 1n4148, el mio viene con 1N60 (mas dificiles de reemplazar, pero en una oportunidad se me quemó uno que va sobre la placa de abajo y le puse 1n4148 y luego de calibrarlo quedo bien). 
Si mirás el PL259 de entrada ("transm") tiene soldado en el centro un cable azul, si lo cortas no mide watts, solo funciona el instrumento de SWR, yo me tomé el trabajo de copiar el circuito en papel y lo levanté con scanner en una ocacion. Las pistas tradicionales junto a la de señal están solo para el instrumento SWR, para medir comparativamente directa (y calibrar fondo de escala) y reflejada, pero el instrumento que mide watts se alimenta por el cable azul que luego entra a un capacitor cerámico de pocos pF.
Yo tambien lo he utilizado muchisimo al Pyramid y "me saco el sombrero" lo he contrastado con un bird43 y mide igual, claro que hasta 100W, justo que estaba por modificarlo para q lea al menos 300W, me regalaron un Daiwa de agujas cruzadas fuera de servicio, lo reparé y ahora tengo para medir hasta 1500W aunque por su tamaño y practicidad, en tx de menos de 100W sigo fiel a mi Pyramid SWR-14

Un abrazo viedmense!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 17, 2011)

Desde ahora como que me atrae la idea de utilizar estos gadget para hacer un buen transmisor de radio... separacion stereo perfecta, pll, ajuste digital de volumen, control remoto, lector de tarjetas SD y USB (para cortes de luz), etc... 

Una vez abri un transmisorcito de esos que van en el enchufe del auto y vi que tenia 3 cables: rojo, amarillo y negro. Supongo que el Rojo es +Vcc, el Negro es masa y Amarillo:¿ Antena ? me parece que ese cable amarillo iba a masa; demas que hay un condensador de desacople de DC antes de la ''antena'' para que solo la RF circule. 

Desde ahi se puede amplificar con el amplificador que mostraron ? (que me encanto ver solo su diseño y desarrollo practico)

Otra pregunta: puedo usar transistores BF198 en vez de BFR96? aca no los logro encontrar... (para el amplificador que Marian publicó)


----------



## marian27 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola mumish13 me temo que no te van a servir los BF198 ya que necesitas unos transistores especificos con un gran factor de ganancia y sin ruido yo lo intente con los 2N2222 y no se abrian con los 3mW que dan el BELKIN te aconsejo seguir buscando o pedirlos por internet .Un saludo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 19, 2011)

En todo caso... los bfr91  (?) tienen aprox 16db de ganancia. Mientras que los bf198 tienen como 10...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 20, 2011)

Macross1985 tiene razón... el reflectómetro es el que toma la señal de los campos y el watimetro por medio de un condensador... yo tengo una duda (quizas ya no sea el tema...) probé conectar el handy y me marca 150mW en alta y casi no se mueve la aguja en baja... (se supone que tira 5w en alta y 1w en baja). Cuando mido en la banda de 100 mhz marca lo más bien... así que al parecer el handy funciona bien porque sin necesidad de conectarlo a una antena puedo abrir una repe que está a unos cuantos kilómetros. Será por el condensador? será por el diodo? cuando transmito y recibe el "medidor de campo" del Pyramid marca con ganas, así que asumo que el problema está en el instrumento que en realidad es pensado para estaciones en banda de 11 metros.

Ahora, con esos transmisores de coche... no habían podido hacerlos andar con 2n2222 antes?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 20, 2011)

No sirven demasiado para la aplicacion, me atrae la idea de usar 2SC2053, necesita solo 4mW y saca 150mW, suficientes para excitar un 2N4427 ! (y si sabemos que el emisor de auto tira 3mW, la salida sera +/- 100mW)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 21, 2011)

y bueno... si funciona... 100mw es buena potencia... de ahí a un 2sc1971 y a un 2sc2630 para tener unos 25w a la salida (eso si no es más).


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 29, 2011)

Buenos dias tengo dos transistores 2N6081 y necesito el esquema de un amplificador de RF para poner a trabajar estos dos transistores en paralelo, agradezco si alguien lo tiene.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2011)

tinchovolador dijo:


> gracias anthony123
> 
> te comento que toy en la construcion de otro ya que este no pude con el , por como lo hice y por las bobinas
> 
> ...



! Holá tinchovolador saludos amigo !. ? usteds poderia disponibilizar el diagrama esquematico del articulo adjunto que postaste ? estoi mucho interessado para estudos.
Muchas gracias por tu atenciõn .
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Conficker (Nov 11, 2012)

este es un amplificador lineal



tinchovolador dijo:


> gracias anthony123
> 
> te comento que toy en la construcion de otro ya que este no pude con el , por como lo hice y por las bobinas
> 
> ...



tinchovolador porfa sube el pdf para armarlo

gracias


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 19, 2016)

hola amigos del foro una  consulta cuanto  mw entrega el transistor bfr91 subo los dato de  este transistor,lo  estoy utilizando  en un amplificador rf serviría para  luego colocar un transistor 2n4427 ya que lo intente  y en vez de aumentar la cobertura me bajo demasiado.gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola amigos del foro una  consulta cuanto  mw entrega el transistor bfr91 subo los dato de  este transistor,lo  estoy utilizando  en un amplificador rf serviría para  luego colocar un transistor 2n4427 ya que lo intente  y en vez de aumentar la cobertura me bajo demasiado.gracias


Hola caro Don fuenteslmj desafortunadamente un BFR91 no es suficiente para excitar un 2N4427 en clase "C" , haora un BFR91 excitando un BFR96S y finalmente lo 2N4427 , SI !
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 20, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don fuenteslmj desafortunadamente un BFR91 no es suficiente para excitar un 2N4427 en clase "C" , haora un BFR91 excitando un BFR96S y finalmente lo 2N4427 , SI !
> !Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel Lopes por aclara dudas pense que había arruinado el 2n4427 aparte del bfr96s cual otro me podría servir ya que cuesta encontrarlos solo encuentro el bfr91 y los 2n4427 gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> Daniel Lopes por aclara dudas pense que había arruinado el 2n4427 aparte del bfr96s cual otro me podría servir ya que cuesta encontrarlos solo encuentro el bfr91 y los 2n4427 gracias


Bueno como reenplazo del BFR96S ustedes puede enpleyar lo 2SC3358 que funciona de barbaro (reenplazo directo) o un 2SC2053 , o un 2SC2538 .
Desafortunadamente transistores de RF generalmente son dificiles encontrarlos en lo mercado especializado (electronico) , asi una buena salida es canibalizar viejos equipos de telecomunicaciones tais como viejos transceptores VHF FM o handy talk para radioaficcionados o mismo de seguridad privada , radio-taxi , banda ciudadana , etc........
Quizaz polarizando la base del 2N4427 con 0,7 Voltios sea possible tornalo mas sensible (mas ganancia) y eso puede sener hecho aplicando 0,7 voltios de un diodo de silicio (ejenplo un 1N4007) polarizado directamente a la tierra por meo de lo inductor choque (VK200) de base del 2N4427.
!Fuerte abrazoz y suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 22, 2016)

hola encontré un viejo equipo de banda ciudadana solo encontré los siguientes transistores 2sc710 , 2sc900 2sc828 y cambien un 2sc380 el mismo que cual estoy usando en amplificador de rf antes del bfr91 el cual amplifica muy bien el transmisor marca maxell les envió la hojas de especificaciones del 2sc380 dice que tiene  Power gain de min 27 y max 33 DB y el brf dice que tiene Power gain de 13 DB.mi consulta el 2sc380 tiene mas ganancia que el brf91 y a cuanto micro watt equivaliera gracias y saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola encontré un viejo equipo de banda ciudadana solo encontré los siguientes transistores 2sc710 , 2sc900 2sc828 y cambien un 2sc380 el mismo que cual estoy usando en amplificador de rf antes del bfr91 el cual amplifica muy bien el transmisor marca maxell les envió la hojas de especificaciones del 2sc380 dice que tiene  Power gain de min 27 y max 33 DB y el brf dice que tiene Power gain de 13 DB.mi consulta el 2sc380 tiene mas ganancia que el brf91 y a cuanto micro watt equivaliera gracias y saludos


hola caro Don fuenteslmj , cuanto a tu dudas mire en la hoja de datos tecnicos que la ganancia especificada de 27 dB (500X) minimos hasta 33 dB (2000X)  maximos es para la frequenzia de  10.7 MHz y no 100MHz , ya lo transistor BFR91 ese es prolijo a andar en GHz      , su ganancia tipica es de 13dB (20X) en 800MHz    .
Generalmente la ganancia de un transistor de RF cae en 6dB (4X) por cada oitava (2X) de frequencia que sube en operación . 
Te recomendo buscar por charratas de transceptores VHF FM (radioaficcionados , movél maritimo , seguridad privada ) hay muchos transistores muy buenos a andar en 100MHz   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 30, 2016)

hola amigos del foro por fin logre encontrar el transistor próxima semana lo comprare como colocaron en el comentario anteriores tendría que colocar el transistor brf96 después del brf91 para que funcione el 2n4427 verdad. les envió lista de los transistores que tienen en  venta y cual me recomendaría 
bf245, bf240, bf981 ,bfg135 ,bfr91a, 2sc1971, 2sc3356 ,2sk2596, 2sk3476 ,2sc2053
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 31, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola amigos del foro por fin logre encontrar el transistor próxima semana lo comprare como colocaron en el comentario anteriores tendría que colocar el transistor brf96 después del brf91 para que funcione el 2n4427 verdad. les envió lista de los transistores que tienen en  venta y cual me recomendaría
> bf245, bf240, bf981 ,bfg135 ,bfr91a, 2sc1971, 2sc3356 ,2sk2596, 2sk3476 ,2sc2053
> gracias por su ayuda



Como preamplificador (y basado en experiencias propias) recomiendo altamente el 2SC2053. Posee muy buena ganancia y es ideal para hacer andar un 2N4427 o un 2SC1971.

A todo esto, quisiera saber en qué lugar están todos esos transistores? Ando buscando el 2053 y en Santiago no he hallado forma de ubicarlo...


----------



## fuenteslmj (Mar 31, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Como preamplificador (y basado en experiencias propias) recomiendo altamente el 2SC2053. Posee muy buena ganancia y es ideal para hacer andar un 2N4427 o un 2SC1971.
> 
> A todo esto, quisiera saber en qué lugar están todos esos transistores? Ando buscando el 2053 y en Santiago no he hallado forma de ubicarlo...



aqui en santiago yo tampoco le e encontrado me los enviara desde talcacahuano ellos hacen envios.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Abr 8, 2016)

hola amigos me llegaron mis transistores podre hacer algo tengo el brf96 , 2sc2053 , bfg135 , c1971 y rd15hv1. necesito sugerencias tengo un amplificador de rf con un brf91 el cual coloque de nuevo ya que se quemo con una tormenta eléctrica,que debo hacer para no suceda lo mismo nuevamente en otra tormenta habrá algún circuito de protección.bueno la ideas es darle un poco mas de amplificacion unos 6 watt de potencia y seria feliz.gracias


----------



## fuenteslmj (Abr 26, 2016)

hola amigos del foro necesito una ayuda sobre el transistor bfg135 cuanta potencia entrega y cuanta potencia de entrada les adjunto hoja técnica del transistor.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 26, 2016)

Potencia que entrega, la que puedas sacarle a tu diseño siempre y cuando no superes la maxima potencia que puede disipar (1W). Potencia de entrada??.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 27, 2016)

fuenteslmj dijo:


> hola amigos del foro necesito una ayuda sobre el transistor bfg135 cuanta potencia entrega y cuanta potencia de entrada les adjunto hoja técnica del transistor.



Buen Dia.  Segun el datasheet,necesitas 200mW,para que entregue 1W,la cuestion es que es un transistor para microondas,por lo tanto en Vhf ,es muy probable que oscile,antes de amplificar ,la señal que vos pretendes ,que supongo que esta en el rango de los 88 a 108 Mhz.


Deberias buscar un transistor mas idoneo,para este rango de fcias.


Saludos.


----------



## fuenteslmj (Abr 27, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Buen Dia.  Segun el datasheet,necesitas 200mW,para que entregue 1W,la cuestion es que es un transistor para microondas,por lo tanto en Vhf ,es muy probable que oscile,antes de amplificar ,la señal que vos pretendes ,que supongo que esta en el rango de los 88 a 108 Mhz.
> 
> 
> Deberias buscar un transistor mas idoneo,para este rango de fcias.
> ...



hola si es para la frecuencia 90.3 necesito excitar un amplificador con el rd15hvf1 o un 2sc1971 ha tengo siguientes transistores 2sc2053 y bfr96 pero ahora el amplificador esta funcionado con el 2sc2053 y la duda que tengo es la siguiente el amplificador lo tengo trabajando a 5 voltios  1,5 amp. y funciona muy bien pero al subir voltaje a 9 voltio los transistores se calientan y baja su cobertura a la mitad no se que pueda estar pasando una ayudita se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## fuenteslmj (May 1, 2016)

hola amigos del foro este es el circuito que estoy ocupando funciona a 5 volts y pasa lo que les comentaba al subir a 12.a también sube el esquema del watimetro casero que encontré y al medir el teste marca 4 volts de salida con antena conectada y sin antena marca 7 volts


----------



## Yaqui (May 1, 2016)

¿Le pusiste disipadores de calor? ¿Ventiladores? cuando los transistores se calientan baja su rendimiento hasta llegar a su destruccion...


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 11, 2016)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Aca les dejo una foto de la realización práctica del circuito que anteriormente les adjunté. Es para conectarle un modulador de 50mW y entrega 40W. Así se va el miedo a las bobinas... vamos que no es complicado.
> 
> IMPORTANTE: esta foto es de una placa que compré montada, tal cual se ve porque los precios de los transistores y el costo de envío no eran tan convenientes comparados con la placa lista para conectar.



te queria preguntar donde se adquieren esas placas DJ_Glenn no puedo coseguir quien las imprime para comparar el pcb solo , gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 13, 2016)

Buscá en el foro que elgriego posteó todo.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 13, 2016)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Buscá en el foro que elgriego posteó todo.



me recorri todo el foro ek fin de semana y encontre solo un word con algo similar a la placa M31 original pero de donde se adquieren las placas de este nuevo modelo ni idea estas  , vos no sabes donde DJ_Glenn ????


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 13, 2016)

Rodrigo Postigo dijo:


> me recorri todo el foro ek fin de semana y encontre solo un word con algo similar a la placa M31 original pero de donde se adquieren las placas de este nuevo modelo ni idea estas  , vos no sabes donde DJ_Glenn ????



Hola Rodrigo...por si no lo sabes, tomas una de las fotos que existen unas cuantas de esa PA, elegís la que este tomada mas frontal-mente(para que la perspectiva no haga hacer cualquier cosa), la abrís en el editor de imagen que mas te guste y la re-pintas en blanco y negro.
Tenes el Paint en el Win que para eso funciona de maravilla.
Me parece que son menos de 20 islas de impreso todas con formas bastante rectas por lo que podes usar la herramienta que para dibujar rectángulos trae dicho programa.
El impreso mide unos 17.5cm por 6.5cm(según mis anotaciones) y la haces a gusto tuyo...eso si después al menos la compartís conmigo por la idea, vio  .
No creo que tome mucho tiempo en hacer dicho trabajo de "ingeniería inversa a la antigua"
Algo así pero en B y N

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 15, 2016)

Me dijeron que en un lugar lllamado radio once, pero no tengo idea realmente. Yo se las compraba a un tercero, pero hace un par de años que perdimos contacto.


----------

